# Chipotle On The Move



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From Growing TN...

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/features/2015/04/claiming-harm-farm-chipotle-goes-gmo-free/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=4ef570b8cc-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-4ef570b8cc-296641129


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

We ate one ONE time . Guess they are fine if you like a 90 percent all bean burrito


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

http://m.beefmagazine.com/blog/5-good-reads-about-chipotle-s-bad-move-ban-gmos-its-stores?NL=BEEF-02&Issue=BEEF-02_20150504_BEEF-02_493&sfvc4enews=42&cl=article_1_1&utm_rid=CPG02000000081887&utm_campaign=3784&utm_medium=email

Even npr is bashing the hypocrites.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

4 good reasons...
http://beefmagazine.com/blog/4-reasons-chipotle-won-t-get-my-business


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Chessiedog said:


> We ate one ONE time . Guess they are fine if you like a 90 percent all bean burrito


You must have had a bad burrito maker. I'm not defending them, but if anything you should have had more rice then beans. I don't eat at chipotle because of their anti chocolate chip cookie agenda. Well I don't know if it is an agenda but they don't offer them and it disappoints my son. So qdoba is our burrito place of choice. They have cookies.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

American Soybean Association chides Chipotles.

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/news/2015/05/soy-growers-chipolte-misinformation-not-marketing-strategy/


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

The Hippie state is now auing for the hypocrite claims of chipotle:
http://m.beefmagazine.com/blog/chipotle-facing-lawsuit-gmo-free-claims?NL=BEEF-02&Issue=BEEF-02_20150902_BEEF-02_673&sfvc4enews=42&cl=article_1&utm_rid=CPG02000000081887&utm_campaign=5782&utm_medium=email&elq2=cb9cde54e49a4a57807f50514883600a


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

And the full list of the 16 questions they won't answer...http://www.truthinfood.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=122:chipot-lies-how-the-recent-pork-stoppage-reveals-your-justified-burrito-is-a-hoax&catid=9:blog-news


----------

